# Installing MPlayer from ports takes very long



## bsduser35325 (Jun 16, 2012)

How long does it normally take? The process ha*s* been going for about three hours and is still not finished. I didn't enable many options either.

I*'*m using a pretty old machine if that is the problem. 1.2GHZ AMD Duron.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2012)

What does the screen say?


----------



## bsduser35325 (Jun 16, 2012)

It is processing a bunch of gcc-xxx xxx.c files. It*'*s still going.

Here is a line from the screen.


```
/usr/ports/lang/gcc46/work/build/./prev-gcc/xgcc -B/usr/ports/lang/gcc46/work/build./prev-gcc/
 -B/usr/local/i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/lib
```


----------



## Bunyan (Jun 16, 2012)

Stop the build process. 
`make rmconfig`
`make config`
Uncheck the OTCHAIN option.
Then restart build.


----------



## kpa (Jun 16, 2012)

Build the dependencies in smaller batches, you can get a list of dependencies with information which ones are still missing with this (ports-mgmt/portmaster required)

`# portmaster --show-work multimedia/mplayer`

Start by building and installing lang/gcc46 first separately if you want to use it or follow Bunyan's advice and deselect the OTCHAIN option.


----------

